# Just out of my reach.



## m_fumich (Apr 16, 2013)

..........


----------



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey, 
I acquired this bike in a bike lot if you can make it to Norfolk, I can sell you this one. $40





Or if you can make the Eden NC swap on the 11th I can bring it to you.

Been in a shed for a while when I got it.
Not my cup of tea.

JD
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 17, 2013)

..........


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 18, 2013)

*Just out of reach*

i can relate to this.i am a truck driver and im always away from home when a nice bike comes up for sale.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 18, 2013)

I am going to nit pick here as the bike in the pictures is a lightweight not a middle weight.  Roger


----------



## jd56 (Apr 18, 2013)

So true Roger. Using tapatalk I cant see what category the posts are in.
But this should have been in the lightweight cat.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

